# Botched Drip Edge Installation?



## lubbockguy (Jul 28, 2014)

Sorry not exactly a DIY question, but maybe some knowledgable people could advise me.

I recently got my roof replaced (30 yr composite 3 tab) due to hail damage by what I consider a reputable local roofer (They have been petitioning the city council to require roofing companies to carry a basic 200k liability insurance policy). The roof itself looks pretty good to my untrained eye but the drip edge looks like it was installed by a drunkard. I am particularly concerned about the drip-edge because I just had to replace a lot of fascia board due to water damage.

The installation is uneven in places (this is on the back side of the house so not a big aesthetic concern)






I think it is not even installed correctly, the edge may have been designed for a lower pitch roof:





There are nails through the drip edge into the fascia board:





All of the corners are different, but none look particularly well done, this one looks like it cuts the corner too tight and will barely fit down over the fascia:





Am I just being nit-picky or is this something worth making them fix? Can it even be fixed correctly without damaging the integrity of the roof?

Thank you ahead of time for your opinions, they are highly appreciated.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 28, 2014)

Yep, you are justified in your concerns. Shingles are only suppose to extend 1/2" past the edge of of the drip edge. Drip edge should not be face nailed, water can wick back through the nail shank. The corner looks like it and one more will make two the the installer has fabricated.

Hope you haven't paid them in full yet...and you shouldn't till they fix it.

Oh yeah,     to House Repair Talk!


----------



## nealtw (Jul 28, 2014)

Can't add anything to Oldogs post but welcome to the site.


----------



## lubbockguy (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for your comments!

I understand the nail shank and that was my concern, whats with the 1/2" max overhang?

And is my interpretation of how drip edge is supposed to be installed correct?

Even if you don't have anything else to add a +1 is always appreciated so that I feel more confident in telling the roofers that they screwed it up.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 28, 2014)

Two reasons, uplift wind can get under it and over time they will bend down at the edge. By the angle in the last photo, it looks like there could have been some wood added behind.


----------

